
US economic system unfair, say most Americans - msvan
http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2016/02/10/most-americans-say-u-s-economic-system-is-unfair-but-high-income-republicans-disagree/
======
kazinator
"Life unfair", say most humans; successful humans often disagree.

> _unfairly favors powerful interests_

This just says that to have power is to be advantaged, which is nearly
tautological.

How humans are _selected into having power_ in the first place is what isn't
fair, and never will be.

Those who have power will, on the whole, tend to act in their own self-
interest, even if not all their actions serve that interest.

~~~
stegosaurus
> Those who have power will, on the whole, tend to act in their own self-
> interest, even if not all their actions serve that interest.

I would flip this on its' head, and say that those that act in their own self-
interest, will tend to accumulate power.

Given that to have power is in your self-interest, the feedback loop follows.

